# اســـتايل اسبوع الالم الاستايل الثالث من



## Yes_Or_No (9 أبريل 2006)

*اســـتايل اسبوع الالم الاستايل الثالث من*

*اهلا بيكم وقد عدنا بأسأتايل اسبوع الالم الاسود الرصاصي الخفيف *

*الذي يدل علي الحزن مع وجود الون جميله جدااااا به و انوع الخطوط الجميله*


*اتمني انه يعجب الجميع *

*مش هنزل صور لان في مثال حي علي الاستايل وهحط الرابط*

*http://www.christianism.us/mina/?styleid=5*


*وده رابط التحميل *

*http://www.christianism.us/downloads/12/Christianism.us_Week_Of_Passion-Styels_By_St_Mina2005.zip*


*فك باس ورد الضغط *

*www.christianism.us*

*شكر خاص لكنيسه يسوع الناصري بسوريا*

​


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2006)

*الاستايل بجد روعه روعه*


----------



## ++sameh++ (9 أبريل 2006)

*ايه الجمال ده يا عم مينا ، بامانة رائع بجد ، بس اسمع كلامى بقى وما تتعبنيش ماشى ، انت فاهم فى ايه طبعاً .*


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

جميل يا يس

مع انة غامق

بس تسلم ايديك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (9 أبريل 2006)

*مشكووووووووووووووورين علي الرد *

*ويابولا ده استايل اسبوع الالم عاوزه يكون ابيض يعيني*


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 أبريل 2006)

واااااااااااااااااو
جميل اوى يا مينا
الف شكر ليك
و ربنا يبارك خدمتك و محبتك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 أبريل 2006)

*العفوووووووووووووو يا مينوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## ثائر (10 أبريل 2006)

شكرااااااا لك على العمل الرائع اخي مينا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 أبريل 2006)

*الشكر ليك يا استاذ ثائر انت اللي طلعت الاستايل بهذه الروعه بالوانك الجميله *


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*ستايل روعة حبيبي*

*ربنا يبارك مهبتك...*


----------



## Michael (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الاستايل الجميل دة بجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محيتك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (14 أبريل 2006)

*العفو يا مايكل وشكر علي مرورك وردك الجميل انت و استاذ روك *


----------



## blackguitar (15 أبريل 2006)

*جميل اوى الاستايل ده *
*بس عندى سؤال غبى شويه*
*استفيد بيه ازاى او استخدمه فايه*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (15 أبريل 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ده استايل يركب للمنتديات شكل المنتدي اسمه استايل *


----------



## hima85222 (16 أبريل 2006)

أية يا مينا الحلاوة دى

بجد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراياجميل


----------

